# Head Swing / Headswing



## Luis Araya (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello everyone. I need some help, I met this canadian band Headswing or Head Swing (I do not remember how the name is exactly) a few days ago. Seems to be pretty underground. The fact is that I'm fascinated with them. They play the guitar in a very particular way. So, if anybody have information about it, it would be great if you let me know, I haven't found them on the web yet.


----------

